# Nice to use and consistent artwork upload / setup apps



## BeadyEyeGraphics (Jan 2, 2015)

Which of the fulfillment services have that in your experience if any?

I am trying to use Teespring currently and am too often frustrated with my artwork upload and setup efforts being just plain wasted. First I thought I'd figure it out eventually but now it's becoming too much I think. I mean the thing could be simply plain crazy where adding a color choice somewhere changes the default color, adding a style changes both the art size and the art placement everywhere else, stickers showing in some random colors for some reason with no option to change, etc, etc... From now on for me it's just one color or one style choice depending on the artwork with Teespring and let them figure it out if they don't know how to make their uploader work right. Should make it both easier and faster for me to do anyway.

Makes me wonder if there are fulfillment services where you don't have to deal with this kind of madness? From what I know they all kinda tend to suck you into some circular BS of theirs as if you had a lifetime to figure it out but could it be that there are hopefully some exceptions maybe please?

Thanks


----------

